# Looking for a bike to match your Austin Yellow M3 or M4?



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

BMW is complimenting its bicycle collection in spring 2015 with the presentation of a colorful tribute to the BMW M automobiles: a limited special edition BMW Cruise M-Bike. The characteristic Austin Yellow Metallic of the BMW M GmbH was adapted for this edition, which has been limited to 500 exemplars. Each model of the limited edition comes with a specially made plaque and a certificate.

The BMW Cruise M-Bike stands out with its modern design and lightweight construction elements. An optical highlight is the so-called "Bullneck" on the top tube in the front frame, which was borrowed from motorcycle design and is reminiscent of the tank position. Its hydro-formed aluminum frame and carbon components make the BMW Cruise M-Bike both light and stable. Despite its low weight, the frame is very rigid, which ensures maximum power transmission at the lowest possible effort. The ergonomic handlebar concept, which is individually adjustable, allows for a comfortable ride, while the hydraulic disc brakes from Shimano guarantee a safe arrival.



_A collection for any demand._

For over 60 years, BMW has demonstrated its expertise in the development of modern, high-quality bicycles. The current bicycle collection stands for versatility and quality. For children and adolescents, two suitable models are available: the BMW Kids Bike and the BMW Cruise Bike Junior. For lovers of difficult terrain, the BMW All Mountain Bike is the perfect companion. For rides in the city, the BMW Cruise Bike, with its symbiotic interaction between dynamics and functionality, has its advantages. A sporty alternative is The BMW Trekking Bike with its hub dynamo, sturdy luggage rack, and integrated bicycle pump. In addition to the different bicycle models, the BMW bicycle collection offers matching equipment such as helmets, water bottles, bicycle locks, or a practical bike backpack.

The BMW Cruise M-Bike Limited Edition is available at selected BMW retailers. The other models in the BMW bicycle collection as well as the matching equipment are additionally available online at shopbmwusa.com


----------



## Oaker55 (Mar 7, 2014)

Bought one of these for my daughter yesterday. Had the local dealer looking for one and she had the dealer she bought her car from in SoCal looking, also. The local dealer called on Saturday morning while I was still in the hospital to tell me they were finally available. Ordered one yesterday to be shipped directly to her in Chula Vista. Interestingly, my dealer was $400 cheaper than her's was as they had emailed her on Saturday afternoon with the same info.


----------

